# Can't get my Card Reader working [solved]

## Randy Andy

Hi Geeks,

i can't get my original into my desktop-PC integrated Card Reader working, that's why i need your help.

The sd-card I try to use, works fine with my netbooks card reader.

Usually i use self made kernels, but for sure i tried also a genkernel with the same bad results.

Here some details, if you need more, don't hesitate to ask for:

The output of dmesg regarding the card reader:

```

[    9.204786] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader    -0 1.20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    9.235406] scsi 6:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader    -1 1.20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    9.266028] scsi 6:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader    -2 1.20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    9.296661] scsi 6:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader    -3 1.20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    9.327273] scsi 6:0:0:4: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader    -4 1.20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    9.327906] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[    9.328049] sd 6:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

[    9.328169] sd 6:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

[    9.328306] sd 6:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

[    9.328435] sd 6:0:0:4: Attached scsi generic sg9 type 0

[    9.338024] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    9.339024] sd 6:0:0:1: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    9.340017] sd 6:0:0:2: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    9.341027] sd 6:0:0:4: [sdi] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    9.343018] sd 6:0:0:3: [sdh] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

Output of lsusb -v:

```

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 07b8:e004 AboCom Systems Inc Mass Storage Device

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x07b8 AboCom Systems Inc

  idProduct          0xe004 Mass Storage Device

  bcdDevice            1.20

  iManufacturer           1 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 3 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 CARD READER

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk-Only

      iInterface              5 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)
```

Output of /var/log/messages:

```

Feb 13 17:14:26 big-server kernel: [    1.602749] usb 2-7: New USB device found, idVendor=07b8, idProduct=e004

Feb 13 17:14:26 big-server kernel: [    1.602753] usb 2-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Feb 13 17:14:26 big-server kernel: [    1.602756] usb 2-7: Product: USB 2.0 All-in-1 Card Reader

Feb 13 17:14:26 big-server kernel: [    1.602759] usb 2-7: Manufacturer: Generic

Feb 13 17:14:26 big-server kernel: [    1.602761] usb 2-7: SerialNumber: 070112015146000745

Feb 13 17:14:26 big-server kernel: [    1.630000] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

```

Und last but not least my kernel.config as Link, cause its to long to post here:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/550369/

If I insert the sd-card, an additional LED lights on, but no additional partion has been recognized by the file system tools.

How to go on?

Thanks in advance, Andy.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Randy Andy,

Remove any cards from your cardreader, then look at the end of dmesg.

Note the laste few lines so you can find them again.

Insert a card, then look at dmesg again.

Post the new lines generated by inserting the card.

You will only see new partitions if the card is partitioned. It need not be, in which case one of the drives will have media in it and can be mounted like a floppy drive - the complete device.

dmesg should show this.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Neddy.

Nothing changes regarding the output of dmesg, comparing both screens or the last lines of the output, before and after plug the first mentioned sd-card (4 GB  HC, class 6)

That's what so curious to me.

This evening i tried the first time a different sd-card (2 GB, no specs noted) into my desktop card reader and voila,

everything works as expected, no problem to access this second card.

Only with this card dmesg shows some changes like this:

```

[  955.359507] sd 6:0:0:2: [sdg] 3962880 512-byte logical blocks: (2.02 GB/1.88 GiB)

[  955.361179] sd 6:0:0:2: [sdg] No Caching mode page present

[  955.361183] sd 6:0:0:2: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  955.365174] sd 6:0:0:2: [sdg] No Caching mode page present

[  955.365178] sd 6:0:0:2: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  955.368435]  sdg: sdg1

```

But the 4GB card works fine in my netbook.

Exist there different reading characteristics of the card readers, apart from form factor and count of contacts?

Can i extend these capabilities with a firmware /update or a BIOS update.

Thanks for your reply.

P.S. Neddy, I 've missed you this year on the FOSDEM event   :Wink: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Randy Andy,

There are different hardware specifications for SD cards.

'Standard' SD cards max out at 2G.  Above 2G thay are HD or HC. for High Density and High Capacity.

My Acer A110 is quite happy with a 1G standard one and a 32G HC one.

The reader needs to be capable of these higher density standards or they won't work.

The voltages and pinouts are the same, so nothing gets damaged.

My work sent me to the USA ... so FOSDEM was out for me this year :(

----------

## Randy Andy

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There are different hardware specifications for SD cards.
> 
> 'Standard' SD cards max out at 2G.  Above 2G thay are HD or HC. for High Density and High Capacity.
> ...

 

Thanks Neddy,

for your fast and detailed reply.

So the question for me now is, would I be able to extend the capabilities of my card reader afterwards.

We'll see. 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

>  My work sent me to the USA ... so FOSDEM was out for me this year 

 

Bad timing, it was a great event for me, again. 

Best regards, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi All,

today i found out via the support forum of my PC manufacturer, that my card reader is not SDHC card capable and not updatability.

So I have to mark this case as solved even if its not solved for me.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Nevertheless, thanks for your support Neddy.

Cheers!

----------

